# CHEAP and easy goose hunt for your kids



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ran across this if anyone just so happens to be interested to lease ground for a one day youth goose hunt............. And they have no better use of their money!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=36526545&cat=225&lpid=2&search=&ad_cid=5


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cause going to canada for a week wouldn't be nearly as fun as this 1 day only lease in Utah! :grin:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Even if you can put 30 kids on that field and give each a good opportunity to get a shot on a goose, that's 100 bucks a pop for one day. Completely unfamiliar with leasing land to hunt... Is that post as ridiculous as it sounds?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

What a deal!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> Even if you can put 30 kids on that field and give each a good opportunity to get a shot on a goose, that's 100 bucks a pop for one day. Completely unfamiliar with leasing land to hunt... Is that post as ridiculous as it sounds?


Yes, for that amount of money I want a guide, and some vaseline.-_O--_O-


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Is that post as ridiculous as it sounds?


well the post isn't, the ad and land owner is! Not sure that guy is growing corn if you know what I mean!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good hell i would head north for that price for three years in row.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have to find out where this glory hole is up here that is worth $3K a day! That way I can just get in a neighboring field and run traffic coming in and out of this specail corn field.

I'll guide you and only take $2k a day. Any takers?? :rotfl:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

The posting did say OBO. Perhaps he'd take $30.00?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to mess with that guy so bad. act like i really want in on the field and start low balling him and asking dumb questions like. Does it come with decoys and get set up for me and picked up bird cleaner and do the geese jut drop right on in. no calling or anything like that.lol


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh come guys that's only $750 per goose foe one hunter assuming you limit out. I mean that's chump change for for us working class. Dumb ass


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Big bull. cant you get Deere to chip in they could use a write off.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

MATT!!!!!! How ya been buddy????

I can see if I can put a corparate lease on it buddy, good idea haha...

Might be easier if I told them it was for a DEERE hunt.....:shock:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Now your thinking


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> MATT!!!!!! How ya been buddy????
> 
> I can see if I can put a corparate lease on it buddy, good idea haha...
> 
> Might be easier if I told them it was for a DEERE hunt.....:shock:


I've been out here on the east coast for 15 weeks now. Ready to come home for the youth hunt this weekend.


----------

